# MUX - McEwen Mining



## Uranium101 (Nov 18, 2011)

This is the topic on nationalization risks in various countries.

MUX got hit big time when Argentina took over YPF. People suspect that they will go after other oil and gold companies.

MUX was the merged product of US Gold and Minera.

Getting the funds out of Argentina is a problem. MUX owns 49% state in a gold mine in Argentina and an exploration project there as well.
The dividends paid by that 49% state can not easily be transferred out of the country to finance their other projects.

What do you guys think of the nationalization risks around the globe?
I believe this is the sole reason why Gold Mining companies are lacking behind physical gold & silver.


----------

